# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Nearest Cambio in TB

## BCBud-D

Could anyone tell me the closest place to change money in TB, also is there a store to buy Red  Stripe beer by the case?
Thanks

----------


## Jim-Donna

check www.tresurebeach.net/guide/ lots of info there too.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

You may find a property owner here or there willing to exchange money but the wise traveler stops in Black River to exchange money, buy beer by the case and purchase liquor, snacks,  and mixers. You can also purchase Red Stripe from the Red Stripe truck. Last year he came by on Wednesday but it may be a different day in 2014. You can also take a short route taxi trip to Crossroads aka Pedro Cross (it's also very inexpensive; last year $100J) where you can exchange money and buy case beer. It's maybe 5 minutes past the police station. There's a large almost American-style supermarket and a cambio by the gas station; good little restaurant too. Ask your driver where to stand for your return trip. Maybe I've just been lucky, but exchanging money at the cambios inside most Black River markets always gave me a better rate than those in Mo Bay.

----------

